# Searching for effective way to track employee time



## natlspk (Aug 14, 2007)

We are a landscape and irrigation company looking for an efficient way to track our employees time when they get to a job and when they leave. We've looked into GPS tracking systems and the "Job Clock" systems. We're having a hard time narrowing it down. I'd like to hear what other companies do. Thanks


----------



## Chris Comeau (Sep 6, 2007)

*Job clock*

I worked for a drywall company that got an expensive clock that you could punch in and out of jobs and in and out for the day in each vehicle. You have a red key for out and a green key for in and you can have other color keys for each job you go to check them out at job clock dot com I think it was really effective. You use a palmpilot to download the info from the clocks and then input it into your accounting software on your computer. Just hit me back if you have any more questions.

Chris Comeau


----------

